

Ask HN: 'Must read' books - juanrossi

What are the best programming/entrepreneurial/etc books you've read in the last years? Anything interesting counts!
======
juanrossi
A few I read:

Design is Job - Mike Monteiro by A Book Apart (Really basic stuff for people
starting with agency/freelance work, but really good).

Learn Ruby The Hard Way for people starting.

Applied Cryptography, Second Edition: Protocols, Algorithms, and Source Code
in C

Baked In from Alex Bogusky and John Winsor (About C+P agency)

I'll try to think of a couple more.

------
PankajGhosh
Rework: <http://37signals.com/rework/>

------
ScottWhigham
There are probably > 100 topics in the past two years with a similar
title/vein. You'd likely enjoy reading through those - lots of good
suggestions in the previous threads.

~~~
juanrossi
Yeah, I thought so. I did a fast search and couldn't find many of those, but
I'm gonna search a little longer. Thanks :)

------
a3camero
-Stumbling on Happiness -Free Software, Free Society -Masters of Doom (not finished, just started reading it, great so far)

------
dsowers
A great scifi book that also mixes in entrepreneurial concepts is "Infoquake."

------
senthadev
"Do more faster" by David cohen and Brad feld. A must have book.

------
dutchrapley
The 4 Hour Workweek

[http://www.amazon.com/The-4-Hour-Workweek-Anywhere-
Expanded/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-4-Hour-Workweek-Anywhere-
Expanded/dp/0307465357)

~~~
QuantumGuy
That book only applies to you if you have a very flexible schedule.

~~~
dutchrapley
It's not that you should read and implement it verbatim. It's a great read in
terms of getting you into different mindset.

------
dalacv
running lean

